# Paph. anitum BM/TPS



## tcw (May 13, 2013)

Paph. anitum "Wu's Horse" BM/TPS 
DS4.0cm PTL19.2cm Stem 81cm


----------



## Ozpaph (May 13, 2013)

That dorsal look almost completely black and the stem length is amazing.
Beautiful orchid - well deserved award.


----------



## tcw (May 13, 2013)

Ozpaph said:


> That dorsal look almost completely black and the stem length is amazing.
> Beautiful orchid - well deserved award.



Thank you very much!


----------



## Paul (May 13, 2013)

wow!! that's a very good one!! look that dorsal, almost black!! :drool:

the spike lengh is amazing too :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (May 13, 2013)

Congrats on the award! It is an absolutely stunning flower.


----------



## Spaph (May 13, 2013)

Ozpaph said:


> That dorsal look almost completely black and the stem length is amazing.
> Beautiful orchid - well deserved award.



I second this!:clap:


----------



## eggshells (May 13, 2013)

Excellent clone! I need this.


----------



## Trithor (May 13, 2013)

Very striking. That dorsal is so dark it looks like the flower is wearing a beanie!


----------



## Cheyenne (May 13, 2013)

Now thats what I am talking about! In my opinion it doesn't get better that this species, and this clone is top notch. Love it. Now if we could just get our act together in the states we might be able to keep u with the rest of the world.


----------



## 2Toned (May 13, 2013)

It's magnificent! :clap:


----------



## dodidoki (May 13, 2013)

Nice but I would like to see a much more better pic about plant and flower.


----------



## eOrchids (May 13, 2013)

Stunning species. :drool:

One of my favorites!!!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 13, 2013)

Super plant! Is your plant a result of a breeding program or this a collected plant?


----------



## tcw (May 13, 2013)

dodidoki said:


> Nice but I would like to see a much more better pic about plant and flower.


----------



## tcw (May 13, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> Super plant! Is your plant a result of a breeding program or this a collected plant?



My collection.


----------



## Paphman910 (May 13, 2013)

tcw said:


>



Nice plant! What is the potting medium used?


----------



## tcw (May 13, 2013)

Paphman910 said:


> Nice plant! What is the potting medium used?



Stones and bark mixed.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 13, 2013)

Interesting leaves -- dark and mottled.


----------



## Rick (May 13, 2013)

Need to crank out a bunch of these!!!!:drool:


----------



## Ozpaph (May 13, 2013)

I can see the mottling too. That suprises me a bit. Are they normally mottled?


----------



## tcw (May 14, 2013)

Ozpaph said:


> I can see the mottling too. That suprises me a bit. Are they normally mottled?



Yes!


----------



## dodidoki (May 14, 2013)

tcw said:


>



Nice plant! Mines are SLOOOOWWWWW.....


----------



## NYEric (May 14, 2013)

Cheyenne said:


> Now if we could just get our act together in the states we might be able to keep up with the rest of the world.


What are you smoking!? ity: oke: 

Wow. Most interesting dark dorsal! Congrats.


----------



## Leo_5313 (May 14, 2013)

Cheyenne said:


> Now thats what I am talking about! In my opinion it doesn't get better that this species, and this clone is top notch. Love it. Now if we could just get our act together in the states we might be able to keep u with the rest of the world.



Lol! Agree. I have not seen an anitum in person!


----------

